# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  Ario, WiFi connected lamp and lighting system, Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

arioliving.com

vimeo.com/user38967255

facebook.com/arioliving

twitter.com/ArioLiving

linkedin.com/company/ario

Co-founder and CEO - Brian Hoskins

Co-founder and CTO - Dale Dell'Ario

Co-founder and Lead Product Developer - Bing Chen

"Ario: Smart Lighting. Better Health." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Ario Kickstarter Video
October 27, 2015

----------

